# Looking for a film school offering a short practical film making / cinematography course



## Mikehere (Mar 11, 2019)

Hey guys, I am looking for a film school offering short film making courses, something that lasts about 12 weeks - 6 months, I need something I could use as an introduction / foundation before applying for an actual film school. The plan is to use the short course to gain experience and after that attend a proper film school course. I can't cover the cost of an actual film school course for now so I need something to give me the much needed experience with techniques and camera usage, something to feed my curiosity until I get the funds to attend a film school program.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

Mikehere said:


> Hey guys, I am looking for a film school offering short film making courses, something that lasts about 12 weeks - 6 months, I need something I could use as an introduction / foundation before applying for an actual film school. The plan is to use the short course to gain experience and after that attend a proper film school course. I can't cover the cost of an actual film school course for now so I need something to give me the much needed experience with techniques and camera usage, something to feed my curiosity until I get the funds to attend a film school program.


Idk where you’re located, but if you’re in LA, most of the community colleges offer some film courses. Santa Monica is supposed to be pretty good and it’s about $50 per unit (so likely $200 +fees so maybe $250 for a film production class.) I’d say check out their site and sign up early as those courses fill quickly. Other LA community colleges likely also have good ones. 
Good luck!


----------



## Mikehere (Mar 11, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Idk where you’re located, but if you’re in LA, most of the community colleges offer some film courses. Santa Monica is supposed to be pretty good and it’s about $50 per unit (so likely $200 +fees so maybe $250 for a film production class.) I’d say check out their site and sign up early as those courses fill quickly. Other LA community colleges likely also have good ones.
> Good luck!



Do they offer short courses? I am an international student and the charge is $300 per unit, so I am assuming that's a lot depending on how many units are required for the film school course.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

Mikehere said:


> Do they offer short courses? I am an international student and the charge is $300 per unit, so I am assuming that's a lot depending on how many units are required for the film school course.


$300 is a bummer. Their courses run a semester so about 5 months. There are likely other community colleges on the quarter system, about 3 months, which would be easier timewise. LA college or Glendale CC may be quarter, but IDK.
I'd maybe just google practical filmmaking courses and be sure to check reviews, or maybe even filmmaking groups. I'm considering trying to find one. 
Someone else may have better info given that community college may not work for you 

This is an old article and I know nothing about these programs so do your research but this may be a jumping off point:









						Best Filmmaking Classes And Workshops In Los Angeles
					

Whether one wishes for just an introduction or is ready for a degree, these five choices offer the best filmmaking classes anywhere.




					losangeles.cbslocal.com


----------



## Mikehere (Mar 11, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> $300 is a bummer. Their courses run a semester so about 5 months. There are likely other community colleges on the quarter system, about 3 months, which would be easier timewise. LA college or Glendale CC may be quarter, but IDK.
> I'd maybe just google practical filmmaking courses and be sure to check reviews, or maybe even filmmaking groups. I'm considering trying to find one.
> Someone else may have better info given that community college may not work for you
> 
> ...



I am not familiar with how the US education system works, the $300 per unit charge, is it $300 per month or per semester?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

Mikehere said:


> I am not familiar with how the US education system works, the $300 per unit charge, is it $300 per month or per semester?



It’s 300 per unit per semester and each class is a different number of units though most are between 2-4 a 1 unit is rare and I’ve never seen anything above 4 units. I’d guess a film production class is 4 units (so $1200 for a full semester) but idk how many units or any additional international student fees. 
Checking out their international enrollment info could help 
Pages -  	International Education Center


----------



## StarChild (Mar 11, 2019)

Ps- sorry about that previous article. I thought it was more workshops and just looked at it and it’s all film schools. Doh! ?‍♀️


----------



## brothap (Mar 11, 2019)

Theres the NYFA (new york film academy) not sure if it's worth it though. In Canada there's Toronto film school and vancouver film school. They all offer short courses in the summer.


----------

